# RRB winner



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2015)

I guess there is a market for this stuff.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RACELINER-R...048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f4a49c8


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 22, 2015)

ebay-111650008501 A market and offspring


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I guess there is a market for this stuff.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RACELINER-R...048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f4a49c8




 Oh yeah!
There's a market alright! Especially when the stuff looks as good and innovative as this build was.
It sounds like it may end up in Austrailia.
We'll see.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Oh yeah!
> There's a market alright! Especially when the stuff looks as good and innovative as this build was.
> It sounds like it may end up in Austrailia.
> We'll see.





If that's the case them I'm going to quit my day job and just build cool custom bikes for a living.


----------



## bikewonder (Apr 23, 2015)

Tha tbikes th shizznit! Y U B N such a h8ter?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2015)

it takes an artist to build that....


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 23, 2015)

I agree with Brian. I wouldn't even know where to start. There's a lot of talent involved in that.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 23, 2015)

bikewonder said:


> Tha tbikes th shizznit! Y U B N such a h8ter?




I'm not hating on this bike, I'm just shocked that its bringing that kind of money.  I think its really cool, but when I look at it I can't help but see that its just a ladies Spaceliner at its core.  Sorry I didn't realize the unwritten RRB rules of "thou shall not say anything but positive supportive comments about anyone else's bike" applied to them even when talking about them over here.  I'll shut up about this topic now.


----------



## John (Apr 23, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> thou shall not say anything but positive supportive comments about anyone else



Life in general rule


----------



## bikiba (Apr 23, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm not hating on this bike, I'm just shocked that its bringing that kind of money.  I think its really cool, but when I look at it I can't help but see that its just a ladies Spaceliner at its core.  Sorry I didn't realize the unwritten RRB rules of "thou shall not say anything but positive supportive comments about anyone else's bike" applied to them even when talking about them over here.  I'll shut up about this topic now.




i cant believe i am agreeing with you... but i dont like it either.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 23, 2015)

bikiba said:


> i cant believe i am agreeing with you... but i dont like it either.




BUT I NEVER SAID I DIDN'T LIKE IT!  AGHHHH! I take back every less than wonderful thing I ever said about this bike.  Its the greatest bike ever assembled.  Any attempt I ever made or will make to create something even better is feeble in comparison.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 23, 2015)

John said:


> Life in general rule




Oh no really? I've been breaking the poop out of that rule.  That might explain why my life is such an epic fail.


----------



## John (Apr 23, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> BUT I NEVER SAID I DIDN'T LIKE IT!  AGHHHH! I take back every less than wonderful thing I ever said about this bike.  Its the greatest bike ever assembled.  Any attempt I ever made or will make to create something even better is feeble in comparison.




You’re getting better Chris, nice effort!


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cool bike, but I highly doubt the bidding is legit.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 23, 2015)

The fact that it's just a ladies spaceliner at the core is one of the reasons I like it. Changed its whole use/purpose. Add the fact the builder has made these tank conversions available and they seem to fit other sixties ladies frames as well and you have another reason to appreciate it. Some very well thought out design in the conversion.


----------



## Boris (Apr 23, 2015)

bikiba said:


> i cant believe i am agreeing with you... but i dont like it either.



Although it pains me too, I have to agree with Bikewhorder and all the negative stuff he said about this bike and how much he hates it.


----------



## vincev (Apr 23, 2015)

It looks like something a can of RAID would kill.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 24, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Although it pains me too, I have to agree with Bikewhorder and all the negative stuff he said about this bike and how much he hates it.




Must...resist...urge...to...direct...negative...unsuportive...comments...towards...Dave.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 24, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Although it pains me too, I have to agree with Bikewhorder and all the negative stuff he said about this bike and how much he hates it.



LMAO!!!! 

By the way, how do you clean Pepsi out of your keyboard? No, seriously.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 26, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Cool bike, but I highly doubt the bidding is legit.




I had checked in yesterday and the reserve was met @2k but now its "mysteriously" back to where it was. Sounds like the reality of paying that much for it gave someone bidders remorse.


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 26, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I had checked in yesterday and the reserve was met @2k but now its "mysteriously" back to where it was. Sounds like the reality of paying that much for it gave someone bidders remorse.




2 people saying, eh, I can do $1950 or $1975 but I'd never do $2000 says a lot.  Shilling at it's finest.  Odds are, the person who bid $2000 did it to confirm his suspicions as well, then removed the bid.

And if the Australian guy is truly a buyer at $2230 shipped, he'd be smart to sell it off ebay since I'm guessing that is the same guy on RRB (known as Luke).  If he bid $2000 on ebay, the seller would lose $200 in fees.  $2230 off ebay shipped should keep him over $1900 pocketed after shipping.  $1800 if sold on ebay.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 26, 2015)

Dam, I'm not, in the least, into ratting bikes, but that's a serious kick butt creation!

And to have taken crap like this: 







*Add on a custom 1 of a kind tank,  Dana 3 speed transmission and rear wheel  bendix 2 speed auto kick back hub all sweetened into a fantasy Elgin like creation gone 'heavy metal'  just plain kicks ass! *







*The guy who built this deserves every penny it sells for, it's an instant 'folk art' classic custom build, virtually priceless. *


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 26, 2015)

I like this year's winner, but I still like Carlton's_ Remix_ better.


----------



## TRM (Apr 26, 2015)

I just read through this thread and I appreciate all of the props but also totally get it that it doesn't appeal to everyone. I take no offense to people who don't like it, that's what makes the world go around.

As for the suspicions about the bidding, I can honestly say that there has been no fowl play. I can see how it looks suspicious with the reserve being met and then 5 hours later it was retracted. I have no way of knowing peoples motivations or bidding strategies but it certainly has been a learning experience on several levels for me. Being on the receiving end of doubt, it has been a personal lesson to me about how things are not always what they appear to be and that I have some fences to mend.

Jim


----------



## Madness7 (Apr 26, 2015)

I dig it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 26, 2015)

TRM said:


> I just read through this thread and I appreciate all of the props but also totally get it that it doesn't appeal to everyone. I take no offense to people who don't like it, that's what makes the world go around.
> 
> As for the suspicions about the bidding, I can honestly say that there has been no fowl play. I can see how it looks suspicious with the reserve being met and then 5 hours later it was retracted. I have no way of knowing peoples motivations or bidding strategies but it certainly has been a learning experience on several levels for me. Being on the receiving end of doubt, it has been a personal lesson to me about how things are not always what they appear to be and that I have some fences to mend.
> 
> Jim




Don't know what 'fences' you have to deal with but as I said, I'm not much into ratted bikes. But what you've done here I can't imagine wouldn't be a part of any Elgin bluebird or similar type made back then  collector's fantasy. 

I actually don't much like the Bluebird, me thinks cause as a kid in the 60's, they'd been trashed as rot buckets, {grin]  but, everybody has their differences. 

Yet, If I was in-mind to make some sort of copy thingy what you've done is sweet, It's artistic. I do collect certain art, in most cases art that I'd also like to have made myself. That is, most art which I collect, I could also copy, or moreover, like it for the simplicity and jealous that I didn't do it too. I've always had a love/hate relationship with great artists. While I do not think your bike is great art, I do that it's great folk art and jealous that I didn't  it too. . 

I also like the idea that you make and sell that tank thingy you created. I've got a love/hate relation ship going on with it.. Because, if I bought one of those from you, all I'd want to do is copy what you've created here.. 

So, I have to hate you for that. 

Regardless, that bike deserves a collector's accommodations, no matter which category it's in and broken fence lines too. . 

 And that your sale ends up rewarding you well more than current, heck at only $2 grand,, it's like being paid less than minimum wage for your work and you deserve much more than that for it. 

I hope the new-to-come owner has a place to proudly display it inside of their home or man-cave for several years to come.


----------



## TRM (Apr 26, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Don't know what 'fences' you have to deal with but as I said, I'm not much into ratted bikes. But what you've done here I can't imagine wouldn't be a part of any Elgin bluebird or similar type made back then  collector's fantasy.
> 
> I actually don't much like the Bluebird, me thinks cause as a kid in the 60's, they'd been trashed as rot buckets, {grin]  but, everybody has their differences.
> 
> ...




Thanks Jeff. You are right about the pay, I'm pretty sure if I added up all of the hours plus expenses, I would've probably made more working at McDonalds. However, I didn't build it with selling in mind, I built it for myself and decided to sell it after the fact.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2015)

lmao....you guys are funny.  I really don't think BH meant it that way.  I just think that he didn't realize how big it is.  No big deal, to each their own.  It is a ART, I have won awards for art but there is some art I look at a can't believe they call it art....but it is.  I'd say kiss and make up but I kinda want to see more...lol.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2015)

TRM said:


> Thanks Jeff. You are right about the pay, I'm pretty sure if I added up all of the hours plus expenses, I would've probably made more working at McDonalds. However, I didn't build it with selling in mind, I built it for myself and decided to sell it after the fact.




Jim, 
I don't think I'd own a rat bike but truly appreciate the creativeness and they seen to get better and better each year.  My friend that makes the teens motorcycles is an amazing artist to but said the same thing about making more green if he worked at McDonalds.  Keep it up brother, great work!


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 26, 2015)

If you think it’s a piece of cake to create a “one-of-a-kind bike”, take a quick glance at the involvement and the craftsmanship Jim went through to build his bike. To take a derelict piece of metal and have the vision to transform it into an unbelievable masterpiece is why Jim (TRM) is at the top of his game and last years RRBO winner! To completely go through it, update and make the parts, then create a phenomenal look that appears as if its barn fresh is no easy task!!! This bike deserved top dollar and Jim deserves the kudos and respect for building something many of us can only dream of such a fantastic outcome.


----------



## TRM (Apr 26, 2015)

fordsnake said:


> If you think it’s a piece of cake to create a “one-of-a-kind bike”, take a quick glance at the involvement and the craftsmanship Jim went through to build his bike. To take a derelict piece of metal and have the vision to transform it into an unbelievable masterpiece is why Jim (TRM) is at the top of his game and last years RRBO winner! To completely go through it, update and make the parts, then create a phenomenal look that appears as if its barn fresh is no easy task!!! This bike deserved top dollar and Jim deserves the kudos and respect for building something many of us can only dream of such a fantastic outcome.




Thanks Carlton. It's going to be interesting to see your next artistic creation!


----------

